# Schwinn stingray bx



## Cooper S. (Jul 29, 2019)

Has anyone ever seen one of these before?


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes, had one too but sold it at the Long Beach cycle swap meet about a year ago. Was told by a Stingray collector there that the Schwinn BX was only made one year.  I think he said it was made in 1978?   It came stock with a Schwinn S-2 front. I'm assuming yours is dated 1978?


----------



## unregistered (Jul 31, 2019)

Oh wow, I didn’t know this was an actual model. I’ve seen a number of these but assumed they were some pieced together mix of a standard stingray and a scrambler. Avoided them accordingly!


----------



## dave429 (Aug 13, 2019)

Cool bike. Neat piece of bmx history.


----------

